# LIGRC Spring Hunt Test



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

eepwall: I dunno, those judges look kinda scary :hide:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

boomers_dawn said:


> eepwall: I dunno, those judges look kinda scary :hide:


Very funny!!! Must be true, these are the lowest entries I have ever seen and I am concerned.

I have yet to meet Karen so I don't know her reputation but I didn't think the other judge had a reputation. Let me qualify that---I didn't think he ticked anyone off yet.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

SBGRC has lower Jr/Sr entries than I remember .. do you think this winter and the late start to being able to do water in our region has anything to do with it? I just feel personally my own isn't quite prepared enough just yet. It seems like we just started training again a month and a half ago. After doing nothing for 6 months.

Also it seems like truck and trailers of pro dogs running masters bring entries to Junior and Senior, but due to the regional aspect, I'm not sure every master test in our region is filling up this year.

Due to the regional aspect, I bet we'll get nailed with entries after Aug 1!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Remember, lunch is included. Everyone gets a flyer. Pheasants for the land series. Shooting by the best gunners in the Northeast. All fresh birds, no stinky birds.

Repeat: ALL FRESH BIRDS, NO DEFROSTED BIRDS.

Entries close June 9. See Entry Express.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

boomers_dawn said:


> SBGRC has lower Jr/Sr entries than I remember .. do you think this winter and the late start to being able to do water in our region has anything to do with it? I just feel personally my own isn't quite prepared enough just yet. It seems like we just started training again a month and a half ago. After doing nothing for 6 months.
> 
> Also it seems like truck and trailers of pro dogs running masters bring entries to Junior and Senior, but due to the regional aspect, I'm not sure every master test in our region is filling up this year.
> 
> Due to the regional aspect, I bet we'll get nailed with entries after Aug 1!


I think you're right.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> Due to the regional aspect, I bet we'll get nailed with entries after Aug 1!


I'm hoping to have the reverse regional effect about the same time. 
I think people have started to qualify for Master so the numbers might ease a bit.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

boomers_dawn said:


> SBGRC has lower Jr/Sr entries than I remember .. do you think this winter and the late start to being able to do water in our region has anything to do with it? I just feel personally my own isn't quite prepared enough just yet. It seems like we just started training again a month and a half ago. After doing nothing for 6 months.
> 
> Also it seems like truck and trailers of pro dogs running masters bring entries to Junior and Senior, but due to the regional aspect, I'm not sure every master test in our region is filling up this year.
> 
> Due to the regional aspect, I bet we'll get nailed with entries after Aug 1!


We opened Yankee waterfowlers this week. The test is in August and filled up in about 3.5 hours. Colonial/lrcgb is the week before ours and will fill just as fast when posted. 

As far as junior tests go, I expect southern berkshire will add some dogs. I have not registered yet but will be running. Shoreline added about 15 dogs over the last day or 2 before closing.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

tpd5

Did you run your dog in any hunt tests this month? And if so, how did you do?


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ran in Yankee waterfowlers hrc test last weekend. Passed both days. Start up akc tests next week.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Isn't that a title for you?


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

The title was Saturday. Sunday I used as a training day and shot from the line myself.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

And smart use of time.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Reminder---entries close tonight.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Update:

We had two nice days of testing. The beautiful weather made this very nice weekend. And the judging was EXCELLENT! The lunch and refreshments for all made for a nice time.


----------

